# how to keep the tank at about 80f?



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

i need to know how to keep my tanks above 70f..at the mo its about 72f and i keep flwoer mantis as well as others..way to low temps..but when i put a 14.5 watt heating mat under the them it rises to over 90f.?how can i over come this?


----------



## Malnra (Nov 17, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i need to know how to keep my tanks above 70f..at the mo its about 72f and i keep flwoer mantis as well as others..way to low temps..but when i put a 14.5 watt heating mat under the them it rises to over 90f.?how can i over come this?


I am NOT trying to be smart .... however .. put the light further from the tank ?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> I am NOT trying to be smart .... however .. put the light further from the tank ?


sorry if i didnt explain my self right..its a heating mat not a light.i have resposioned it for now..how do u kep yours at the right temp?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 17, 2007)

Use a lamp. UTH's (under tank heaters) aren't that reliable for me since they have strange temp fluctuations.

For me, I just raise the temperature of upstairs to 78-79 for my mantids. Yes, I like the heat and so do my mantids.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2007)

Keep in mind that heat LAMPS/lights will really dry the air out. You will need to mist more often.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 17, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> sorry if i didnt explain my self right..its a heating mat not a light.i have resposioned it for now..how do u kep yours at the right temp?


I keep my house thermostat at 72 (usually is 73 in here) .... the way i see it .. it is make it or die for the giant asians ....


----------



## nympho (Nov 17, 2007)

when outside winter temp is 0 to 10 degrees c its not very practical to heat a house to 20 c all day for a few insects. ok i admit its a big house lol. i think i need a bigger heat mat as the one inside my small glass mantis cage can only manage a puny 15c at the moment, thats just 5 c above room temp. this heat mats ######.


----------



## Dwaink (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

For years people have try-ed to accomplish this. Here is a simple method depending on size of tank that will work. Place a suitable size container of glass filled with water and insert an aquarium heater which you can get in different lengths and wattages into the glass container inside the tank, adjust the dial to the desired temperature. The temp from the glass container filled with the heater and water will increase the humidity and temp level of the tank making it warm and humid. adjust ventilation accordingly. Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2007)

Happy Mantis said:


> Hi,For years people have try-ed to accomplish this. Here is a simple method depending on size of tank that will work. Place a suitable size container of glass filled with water and insert an aquarium heater which you can get in different lengths and wattages into the glass container inside the tank, adjust the dial to the desired temperature. The temp from the glass container filled with the heater and water will increase the humidity and temp level of the tank making it warm and humid. adjust ventilation accordingly. Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


Hello Happy. Welcome. Be sure to intro yourself.


----------



## peter Andersen (Dec 29, 2007)

I am glad heat comes cheap here  i heat up my house 143m3 for 1200$ a year. the dry air problem is easy fixed, get an aquarium


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 30, 2007)

i have over 100 mantis.that wouldnt work..i have heated a room to 75f..it works out beter this way now.i dont need them dam heat mats


----------

